# The fiance's yak, built for comfort



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Here's a pic of the command center on the fiance's Native Ultimate Propel. The Native First Class seat is comfortable on it's own but the headrest and the lumbar support should make it just what she wants.....a lounger that she can peddle. This pic is sure to make traditionalists want to roll up in the fetal position and cry but she doesn't care in the least. She loves it and that's all that matters. And if she wants to be on the water, that means I get to be on the water more often which means more fishing for me! When peddling this yak, you lean back in a slight reclined position and the angle of the headrest offers some neck and head support. When paddling, the seating position is far different and the headrest won't really make a difference or hinder paddling. 









Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Looks like a cross between a recumbent exercise bike and a canoe! :lol::lol:


Like you said, the only thing that matters is that she's happy with it, and it does look comfortable. Any idea on the cruising speed of that setup with the pedal drive?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Your description is spot on!:lol:

I'm not sure to be honest but if I had to guess, between 5 and 6 mph? The ultimate is not a fast hull....not super slow but not a speedster either. Once she's up to speed, I cannot keep up in my Ultimate. We have a friend that has the 9' Hobie sport with their peddle system and her ultimate is faster...but that could be the user. The ratio is 18 prop revolutions to one peddle revolution. When you start out it's like peddling a bike in high gear so it takes some effort. Once the prop is spinning, cruising at speed is easy. I plan to take the gps this spring and I'll get a speed reading.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Curious how fast your kayak can go, at least a good indication of what the hull speed is ?
Try this internet based , computational calculator , and plug in the values for your kayak


http://www.midwestik.com/midwestik/midwestik.nsf/dx/speed.htm


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

That esitmate is probably pretty close for me but it is definitely slower than what her boat will do. My above estimates of her speed are based on reports from other 12' Ultimate Propel owners have reported with gps readings. Pretty cool calculator though! I'll get some readings this week if the monsoon season ever ends.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

How easy would it be to go 1.8 ?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Pretty easy. Once you have the prop spinning you can slow down your revolutions to slow the boat down or speed them up. The only time you really feel any real resistance is when you start from a dead stop. And the resistance is really not that bad. She peddles right along side me when I'm paddling at a very relaxed rate. She can peddle for hours on end with no fatigue. I'll make some "runs" with the gps to see how easy it is to maintain different speeds. 

I think the propel system in the SOT Mariner would make the ideal big water trolling rig. The ability to back pedal would give you one more tool to control big fish. I know I lost 2 good Northerns in some timber last summer that I just might have landed had I been in her boat and been able to hold my position or back pedal. Maybe not. I have wondered how well you could vertical jig in moderate current for walleye just like you'd use your trolling motor to keep you presentation right. The hands free aspect certainly opens up some opportunities. 

You can also add the volt package to these which is just a short tiller steer trolling motor that sits where the propel unit sits. Just depends how much money one wants to burn.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I think 5-6 is a bit high. I'm guessing 4 mph according to some reliable sources. Some reviews were claiming 5 plus but other sources I tend to trust more weren't so optimistic.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Mine comes out to 5.37 mph is that decent? I like the blue of your fiance's ultimate and I really like the fish cooler, I really would like to get one of those. I am imagining that the propel would track pretty well, so would hands free fishing be a reality in this boat?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

5.3 is good speed. That blue really stands out on the water. The boat tracks pretty good and it is easy to make quick slight adjustments with the rudder to compensate for wind etc. She doesn't fish as much as I do but she fishes quit a bit and she never uses her paddle. Mind you that fishing to her is just casting and reeling.....no real technique or thought put into it. The boat needs about 16-18" of draft so you have to lift the propel unit in water shallower than that. Heavy weed cover, like thick milfoil will also choke the prop a bit. In small shallow rivers, you just leave the unit out of the boat and put in the regular thwart, saves about 18#'s and the boat handles like a normal Ultimate. The shallow water use and the weed issue are the only negatives to the system.

The Native cooler is split so you can use one side for a cooler, the other for dry storage or both sides for a cooler. Works great for fish as well and is easy to clean. It is waterproof up to the zippers so it is not a submersible bag. They make bow bags as well, would like to get one for mine specifically for fish. Unfortunately, Native accessories are not cheap. Nice but pricey.


----------

